# My dog won't pee



## trentiraffe (May 31, 2008)

Well she does but not where I would really like her to. She's an adopted 8 year old Siberian Husky and the previous owners lived in an apartment then a house in a development with literally no yard at all so whenever she had to potty, they would leash walk her down the street and let her go. I on the other hand have plenty of room in my backyard for her bodily waste and would like her to go there. Here's the problem: she got into a bad habit of going inside whenever she wants and when I bring her in my backyard, on the leash of course, to show her where to potty she pulls back on the leash and refuses to go into the grass even though she has no problem roaming through our neighbors yards and grass. I do eventually get her on it but she will not go after that even though she was looking anxious and wanting to go while inside. Whenever she has gone potty in my backyard I make it a point to reward her with a treat and some petting.

When I first got her, I did not know too much about the fact that her breed needs to be around something living 24/7. Not knowing this, I would put her outside for a couple of hours in the morning while I went to school. My dad was still here but he would be working in his office and knowing that somebody was here she may have figured that going outside is a bad thing, but she doesn't have any problems going out there when I am with her.

Am I doing anything wrong? Is there a better method to teach her it's OK to go pee and poop in the grass outside and to ebb her fear of the grass?


----------



## borzoimom (May 21, 2007)

Okay- lets back up. If she use to pee on a leash that means you have to walk her. SEcond of all change in households especially with her age, it is possible she could have a uterian infection ( UTI) but a vet can tell you that.
With older dogs its best to do what they are use. As she settles in she will go in your yard. For now I would suggest you put her on a leash in your yard. wait for her to go- then take her off the lead and maybe throw a ball or some other kind of play or interaction in the yard off lead so she feels more comfortable. Keep doing this- as days progress you will see after a little play she will scent mark ( ie a little pee) in the yard. Praise but not overly - just casual happy. Remember- be casual as you want her to think you were happy but not enough to worry her.


----------



## trentiraffe (May 31, 2008)

That's what I have been doing, for the potty part, minus the throwing around a ball part because she is just not interested in anything but bones. When I do give them to her I deliberately put them in the middle of the yard and she will go out there and sit and chew on them without hesitation but it's when she is on the lead and otherwise that she avoids it.


----------



## HuskyLuv (May 16, 2008)

I know all dogs are different in their elimination strategies and with our husky, being an adoptee as well, we learned the hard way that we can't just open the door to the backyard and let him do his thing. We have to walk ours for him to do all his business. He'll do a little in the yard, but won't let it all out. He has to spread the love throughout the neighborhood, of course I always pick up after him. 

I am always envious of the folks in the neighborhood that can just let them out to do their business and them come back in and that's that. But at the same time, it forces me and him to get more exercise. Even when it's pouring rain outside and he has to go potty...a walk through the neighborhood. And juggling him on lead, the umbrella and picking up his puppy surprise in the pouring rain is not my idea of fun. But that's just how he ticks and we take the good times (wonderful exercise partner & cuddly companion) with the unpleasant ones (potty walks in the rain, separation anxiety, super sensitive tummy) b/c in the end it's all worth having him around.


----------



## trentiraffe (May 31, 2008)

It's funny because I am finding out now that my little girl is willing to run out and make three different trips to reliever herself. Just this morning I woke up and she was really excited to go out and go potty because she bolted to the back door and just stood there. She went once then came back in and as I was preparing her food, she came bounding back up and looked outside like she had to go again so I let her out. She went and peed again then sniffed circled the edge of the yard, went into the grass and pooped.

It's just funny and strange to me that she has no problem snooping around other people's yards but when I leash her up to take her out back to potty, mostly during the day I do this because I am too tired in the morning, she sits there and pulls back on the leash. She will come into it a little bit but it's only for a few minutes before she gets really stubborn. It makes it a little difficult right before bed because I want her to go in the yard, because exercise wakes you up, otherwise she will start whining in the middle of the night and I have to get up then to let her out which she goes a lot if that's how it happens but that should be reserved for morning


----------



## InverseLogic (Jun 1, 2008)

Have you thought about a doggy door? If you can teach her to use one, you'll never have to get up to let her out and do her business.


----------



## HuskyLuv (May 16, 2008)

trentiraffe said:


> It makes it a little difficult right before bed because I want her to go in the yard, because exercise wakes you up, otherwise she will start whining in the middle of the night and I have to get up then to let her out which she goes a lot if that's how it happens but that should be reserved for morning


I know I hate when I'm tired to have to go out for another walk, but it sure beats waking up in the middle of the night. My nighttime 'ritual' has become, take him out for his last potty walk, then come back and have a cup of hot chocolate which relaxes and puts me back in sleepy mode. 

I won't ever do the doggy door thing personally b/c I don't trust him outside by himself ever. He's an escape artist. He doesn't ever go out without supervision, not even in a fenced backyard.


----------



## trentiraffe (May 31, 2008)

Yea I've been thinking about that and even around the block wouldn't be such a terrible thing. I guess that may be my only option for now until she decides she wants to go out there on her own before bed or something. Thanks for all the input guys, it is really appreciated.


----------



## echo8287 (Jul 5, 2007)

My 2 dogs also do better going to the room when you take them on a walk. When I take them around the yard to go and they do go, I always praise them and then give them a treat. It has taken awhile but they are getting better about going in the yard (2 acres,mostly woods).David


----------

